# Holding back leg up



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm at lost and need help! I have a pygmy goat she weights 44lbs. I went out to the barn this morning she came running up like the others to eat. I feed them went and feed the horses came back I noticed her over by their house. She came up to me but I noticed she was hopping. Her back leg she wasn't letting it touch the ground. I'm not sure if she injured it or what. I put her up on the stand so I can look at it and her hooves. She didn't act like it hurt to touch or move it. Her temp is 101.5. I don't know if I should keep an eye on her. She's always been very healthy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I am truly no expert so take this for what it's worth: merely my one experience. 

I had a very similar experience with my young Nubian buckling at about 3 months. I couldn't find anything but he refused to put weight on the back leg, so I took him to the vet. He couldn't find anything either -- no punctures, cuts or tears, no obvious fractures or dislocations, but obviously painful. I couldn't afford an x-ray, so he treated it as a strained ACL. The banamine he prescribed should have helped but after 5 daily doses, he wasn't any better. He's going to be our primary breeding buck, so obviously hind legs are important! Finally we asked a friend at church to pray for him. When we came home that evening he was good as new and has been ever since! 

I just offer this as our experience, because we believe God is the healer -- sometimes He uses medicine, sometimes He does it directly, and sometimes He says "not just yet". He's not a genie in a bottle and there's no "formula". We still don't know what the initial injury was. We only know our little guy is whole and healthy -- and that's what matters!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Not every ouch is worth fretting over. Could be something as simple as a miss step, one of the horses stepped on her... Without having hands on and even then most likely not, just no way to see whats wrong. Give it a week, watch for swelling is about the only thing you can do.


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you! She is in heat and our wether does try and mount her. Maybe he was to rough. She does try and put weight on it briefly


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

We had a pygmy years ago whom we couldn't contain so just let run around the farm. One day he came up with a limp and not touching the back hoof to the ground. We couldn't find anything, he got around fine, and it seemed not to bother him except he wouldn't walk on it. I think it was a month and a half and suddenly it was gone just as quickly as it started.


----------

